# Advantages?



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What are the advantages of inside and outside string picking when it comes to alternate picking? 

It’s definitely not easy and I really have to think of execution in regards to this.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

More notes were played in this 13:37 minute video (including the slow motion segments) than I played during the past 3 years.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Choose which feels best? I'd guess it is about which one helps you play faster, in time.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Choose which feels best? I'd guess it is about which one helps you play faster, in time.


I really can’t say just yet. I am starting to think that I can play more efficiently and faster playing the inside strings. I have an exercise that combines the two(inside + outside) and for me personally it’s mental gymnastics. I am working at 60 BPM for now and it’s seems so slow in processing it in my head. You can see the steam rising off of my head!

I am trying to find songs with phrasing, slides, bends etc. that I love because that’s the only way to do it. When I hear the opening riff to BnB my fingers start dancing. What a high! Back in Black is really good for bends, timing and legato playing. You kill 3 birds with one song and I am having a blast doing it because I am playing a song that I truly love. I am learning the solo right now and it’s tricky but I will nail it eventually. 

I am on a mission to find every song that I need to help me practice, practice and practice. It’s finding the right material for the right application not the motivation factor cuz I have that in spades.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That makes some sense, but how much time are you losing actually practicing by looking for those songs?

Skip looking for songs and try using the techniques in songs you already like to play. A good experiment at worst, great practice at best.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Use whatever best sets up the next note best. I don't think about what I'm doing anymore. I also substitute a lot of my upstrokes for hybrid-style plucks from my middle and/or ring finger


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> Use whatever best sets up the next note best. I don't think about what I'm doing anymore. I also substitute a lot of my upstrokes for hybrid-style plucks from my middle and/or ring finger


Now that’s particularly hard for me because I don’t practice hybrid picking enough. Something to add to the list. 


Budda said:


> That makes some sense, but how much time are you losing actually practicing by looking for those songs?
> 
> Skip looking for songs and try using the techniques in songs you already like to play. A good experiment at worst, great practice at best.


I was actually looking for some new material to challenge myself with but your absolutely right about the songs I already know. Everything is right under my nose and I didn’t even realize it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great point by @Budda there. It might be a simple case of over thinking it here G. Sounds like you have a reference marker/speed @ 60 bpm. Work with that as your base of operation and don't neglect turning the metronome off occasionally to get a more solid inner ticker going. Also try doing all your exercises starting with both up and down strokes, both starting on the low E as well as starting on the high E. Especially with scales. You'll quickly see which one works best. A lot of it depends on the number of notes as well, so try to vary the length of your practice passages into odds and evens and number of notes per string. Considering your question, you may not realise that you ARE getting to a different level than you were at before. Keep running up that hill...your doing great!

EDIT: Also watch that video posted above by @greco . It hits on some of these points nicely.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> Great point by @Budda there. It might be a simple case of over thinking it here G. Sounds like you have a reference marker/speed @ 60 bpm. Work with that as your base of operation and don't neglect turning the metronome off occasionally to get a more solid inner ticker going. Also try doing all your exercises starting with both up and down strokes, both starting on the low E as well as starting on the high E. Especially with scales. You'll quickly see which one works best. A lot of it depends on the number of notes as well, so try to vary the length of your practice passages into odds and evens and number of notes per string. Considering your question, you may not realise that you ARE getting to a different level than you were at before. Keep running up that hill...your doing great!
> 
> EDIT: Also watch that video posted above by @greco . It hits on some of these points nicely.


Thx Dorian. You’re an excellent cheerleader! 

The only thing I need now is some song(rock or blues)song that has pinch harmonics in it. Any ACDC anyone can think of? 

I find that rakes and pinch harmonics are really hard for me to master let alone attempt. 

Can someone explain to me how you do a rake. I have looked at videos on YT and I try but I can’t get that sound of a rake


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lola said:


> Thx Dorian. You’re an excellent cheerleader!
> 
> The only thing I need now is some song(rock or blues)song that has pinch harmonics in it. Any ACDC anyone can think of?
> 
> ...


I'll suggest that you stick to the task at hand, in/out/alternate picking, and leave the pinching and raking to the gardeners and show offs for now. Those subtle nuances should be covered elsewhere for 5 or 10 minutes at a time. Work out number of notes per string, position changes, and which stroke (up/down) you're using instead.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Thx Dorian. You’re an excellent cheerleader!
> 
> The only thing I need now is some song(rock or blues)song that has pinch harmonics in it. Any ACDC anyone can think of?
> 
> ...


ZZ Top's La Grange, Blue Rodeo's 5 Days in May.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Overthinking can paralyze. And, faster playing often Diminishes the worth of each note. Sometimes a gals or whole note will have
More impact. 

My favorite rule for solos. If you can’t whistle it, no one will remember it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

sambonee said:


> Overthinking can paralyze. And, faster playing often Diminishes the worth of each note. Sometimes a gals or whole note will have
> More impact.
> 
> My favorite rule for solos. If you can’t whistle it, no one will remember it.


Though I totally agree in general, I believe it's very important to constantly work on the speed portion so it can facilitate differences in phrasing when you want/need it. Doesn't have to be used all the time but it's sure as hell handy to have when the time comes. And it always will in the Rock genre.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

sambonee said:


> My favorite rule for solos. If you can’t whistle it, no one will remember it.


The Old Grey Whistle Test
_
The first presenter of The Old Grey Whistle Test was rock journalist Richard Williams. Williams explained the title in the Radio Times: "before a new record is released a rough mix is played to the grey-haired doormen. If they can whistle the tune after hearing it once, it passes the 'old grey whistle test' and is released"._


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That’s my cup of tea.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Is this called phrasing too? 

I sat down and played a lot of my set list songs at different bpm with notes not usual to the song thrown in the mix. 

For instance I played Rebel Rebel strictly legato which totally changed the sound I was hearing. 

It was all about exploration last night. No practice, no set list and most importantly no backing tracks. I had a blast!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Phrasing typically involves a number of different devices that can be used to express what you're wanting to say in your music. Note choice, rhythm choices, types of articulation such as bends, vibrato, pull offs etc... and many more. Think about how you might phrase a sentence when you speak. You're using certain words and punctuation in your sentences along with the most important part, breathing. You don't randomly string together a number of words together to articulate your feelings to someone, you (typically) use a defined structure with in each sentence while emphasizing key words or even sentences, depending on your point and emotional investment in your idea. Same shit. Different pile, for lack of a better phrase lol.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

The advantage of inside strings on the high E side of the fretboard is that the B string provides a more robust note than it's counterpart on the high E string. An important detail for some players, probably not a big deal if you use an overprocessed tone.

The correct answer is you should have the facility to play it either way and use whatever works best for the situation.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Amazing what you don’t know if you don’t try. 

I could never get the opening riff with Back in Black with pull off from the G. I have been using the wrong damned finger all along. I am so successful using my middle finger rather then my ring finger. Eureka. The key to unlock the door. Omg to long in the making. Don’t even ask how long I have been trying to smash this song.  and now the solo, one phrase at a time. 

I decided to noodle around with this one day. 

So little many things that you think you can’t do but if you persevere the shit you didn’t get yesterday is attainable today.


----------

